# Chuva forte



## Relâmpago (29 Jan 2015 às 22:25)

Olá, boa noite

A chuva forte tem que ser originária obrigatoriamente de nuvens cumuliformes (Cb ou Cu congestus)?

Obrigado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jan 2015 às 22:31)

A chuva forte depende exclusivamente da sua intensidade, quer seja de origem convectiva ou estratiforme.

Agora, que a probabilidade de a chuva forte ser de origem convectiva ser bem maior do que de origem estratiforme, isso é verdade!


----------

